# -Kann mir wer sagen wie man ein bunny hop hoher macht?!?!-



## peter253 (4. Oktober 2005)

*Hi leude 
Ich habe mir letztes wochenende nen bmx wethepeople nova gekauft aber bin noch voll der looser  .Kann mir wer sagen wie ich den hoher kriege!
 *


----------



## RISE (4. Oktober 2005)

Kräftiger ziehen.
Und nach einer Woche fährt man noch nicht wie ein Profi, dass dauert ne Weile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PIMP (4. Oktober 2005)

stück für stück


----------



## Hertener (5. Oktober 2005)

Hüpfen, hoch hüpfen, höher hüpfen. Und immer üben, üben, üben...


----------



## evil_rider (5. Oktober 2005)

und loser schreibt man mit einem "O"


----------



## [YoSHi] (5. Oktober 2005)

Erst mal die Technik richtig rauskriegen. Dann immer höhere Ziele setzen und schließlich die Schnellkraft trainieren. Hach, würd ich meine Tipps nur mal selbst berücksichtigen


----------



## Bartek (5. Oktober 2005)

ja ist ne gute frage*ggg*.ich als anfänger bin da noch immer irgend wie am rum eiern.ich mache es noch irgend wie falsch,aber wenigstens komme ich schon in die luft.das mit dem ziehen ist irgend wie komisch,aber naja.
üben üben und mehr üben


----------



## Nathol (5. Oktober 2005)

Zurücklehnen-->stärker ziehen-->Lenker vorschieben und gelichzeitig an den Pedalen ziehen-->Hoher Bunny.

Gilt aber nur für Leute, die die Technik bereits kappiert haben.


----------



## clickclack (5. Oktober 2005)

vieleicht liegt es auch an deinem rad...
je näher das hinterrad an der satelstange ist umso schneller und besser kommst du auch hoch... oder auch in den whellie.
allerdings kippste auch schneller nach hinten und das rad wird unruhiger

ansonsten üben üben üben.... und ausgleichsport.. ich emfehle skaten und ollies üben....


----------



## TrueKopf (5. Oktober 2005)

Tach

Also ich habe mein Bike auch noch net so lange.
Ich habe so angefangen das ich direkt aus der Fahrt heraus über Sachen gesprungen bin.
Inzwischen schaff ichs ab und an über nen 30cm hohen Schuhkarton...aber eben auch nur manchmal.

Ich denke dass das Schwerste bei der Sache ist den Lenker richtig brutal hochzureissen.
Daran scheitert es nämlich oft bei mir.
Nunja üben üben üben....ich hab inzwischen die Schnauze voll und will endlich auf ne Dirtanlage einfach nur über Rampen hüpfen


----------



## Tau3r (6. Oktober 2005)

Wenn du kräftig am Lenker ziehst machst du was falsch und wenn du das so beibehalten wirst wirste auch nicht höher als 30 cm kommen.
Besser gehts wen du einfach erst mal sowas wie nen kurz "manual" machst und dann aus der lage nochmals deine schnell kraft verwendest und das hinterrad hoch ziehst und natürlich das vorder rad auch noch höher idealer weise.

Aber wenn du am Lenker ziehst hast du das gewicht zu stark auf dem vorderen teil des rades, der eigentliche hauptkraftaufwand ist nämlich vom hinterrad hoch zu "hoppen" .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wannabe_old (7. Oktober 2005)

perfektion bringt die zeit und die übung mit sich.

aber auf jeden mal mit schwung vorne ziehen


----------



## The Passenger (7. Oktober 2005)

clickclack schrieb:
			
		

> vieleicht liegt es auch an deinem rad...
> je näher das hinterrad an der satelstange ist umso schneller und besser kommst du auch hoch... oder auch in den whellie.
> allerdings kippste auch schneller nach hinten und das rad wird unruhiger
> 
> ansonsten üben üben üben.... und ausgleichsport.. ich emfehle skaten und ollies üben....


----------



## Tau3r (7. Oktober 2005)

ich weiss nich aber wer behauptet am lenker zu ziehen so fest man kann der kommt nicht höher als 50 cm will ich mal behaupten ...


----------



## [YoSHi] (7. Oktober 2005)

Tau3r schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss nich aber wer behauptet am lenker zu ziehen so fest man kann der kommt nicht höher als 50 cm will ich mal behaupten ...



u.A. ist das Teil der Bewegung, doch


----------



## UrbanJumper (7. Oktober 2005)

peter253 schrieb:
			
		

> *voll der looser*


stimmt, warum gibt es hier überhaupt ein BMX forum? hier gibt es vielleicht 8 BMXer und der Rest macht sau blöde threads auf, so wie der hier


----------



## Nathol (8. Oktober 2005)

Tau3r schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss nich aber wer behauptet am lenker zu ziehen so fest man kann der kommt nicht höher als 50 cm will ich mal behaupten ...



http://www.bmxbasics.org/new/bmx0703.html

Hier wird auch nie   am Lenker gezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clickclack (8. Oktober 2005)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt, warum gibt es hier überhaupt ein BMX forum? hier gibt es vielleicht 8 BMXer und der Rest macht sau blöde threads auf, so wie der hier




ich find den thread berechtigt...
also wenn hier wer ahnung von bunny hops hat dann ja wohl die leute die sich mit bmx auskennen... und warum soll man die nich fragen?
wenn dein motor am auto nen schaden hat fragste ja auch nich nen lakierer um rat........ 

wie dem auch sei.das einzige was unötige an diesem thread is dein komentar...   

ich fänd nen thread über indisches essen oder lukas podolski unnötig


----------



## Tau3r (8. Oktober 2005)

Hier wird auch nie  am Lenker gezogen 

Is das ernst gemeint oderm achst du dich lustig lies es mal genau durch diese komische instruction diei ch meinerseits total schwachsinnig finde dennoch sagen sie da auch man soll den lenker nicht mit den händen hoch ziehen ...


----------



## Flatpro (8. Oktober 2005)

clickclack schrieb:
			
		

> ich find den thread berechtigt...
> also wenn hier wer ahnung von bunny hops hat dann ja wohl die leute die sich mit bmx auskennen... und warum soll man die nich fragen?


weil die nich antworten, weil keine lust.... oder so

gitb doch nur 3 regeln, die zu befolgen sind... hochreißen, 
füsse annen arsch und lenke nach vorne drücken...


----------



## anulu (8. Oktober 2005)

awer wie soll man bitteschön das vorderrad hochbekommen wenn man nicht den lenker hochziehen soll? des geht doch ned annerst kommst doch ned vom boden weg!


----------



## derFisch (8. Oktober 2005)

rausgehen und machen. nich rumhängen und fragen.


----------



## Tau3r (8. Oktober 2005)

schaut euch nen bmx video die ziehen auch nich wirklich am lenker natürlich muss man die hände am lenker lassen aber die kraft kommt aus der gewichtsverlagerung nicht aus den armen selber


----------



## billi (8. Oktober 2005)

wenn ich mir ein bmx video ansehe , dann sehe ich wie alle wie wild den lenker hochreissen und dann das hinterteil etwas später nachziehen 
wie will man den sonst über nen meter kommen ? da reicht doch gewichtsverlagerung schon lange net mehr aus


----------



## mr.onehand (8. Oktober 2005)

Man kommt eben erst mit der Gewichtsverlagerung so hoch und nicht mit dem "hochreißen" des Lenkers. Aber am besten ist wirklich rausgehen und ausprobieren.


----------



## UrbanJumper (8. Oktober 2005)

clickclack schrieb:
			
		

> ich find den thread berechtigt...
> also wenn hier wer ahnung von bunny hops hat dann ja wohl die leute die sich mit bmx auskennen... und warum soll man die nich fragen?
> wenn dein motor am auto nen schaden hat fragste ja auch nich nen lakierer um rat........
> 
> ...


dann verklicker ich dir mal das es schon 1000 threads von sonem scheiss gab und einer wäre schon überflüssig weil man nicht nach anleitung fährt, muss man selbst drauf kommen lieber clickclack.


----------



## TrueKopf (8. Oktober 2005)

Ha ich weiss nun was ich ständig falsch gemacht habe.

Kaum winkel ich die Pedalen bissi an gehts wie von alleine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (9. Oktober 2005)

TrueKopf schrieb:
			
		

> Ha ich weiss nun was ich ständig falsch gemacht habe.
> 
> Kaum winkel ich die Pedalen bissi an gehts wie von alleine


super


----------



## Moenitor (9. Oktober 2005)

TrueKopf schrieb:
			
		

> Ha ich weiss nun was ich ständig falsch gemacht habe.
> 
> Kaum winkel ich die Pedalen bissi an gehts wie von alleine



Perfekt


----------



## Flatpro (9. Oktober 2005)

Tau3r schrieb:
			
		

> blablabla





			
				mr.onehand schrieb:
			
		

> blablabla


haltet doch einfach die fresse, wenn ihr keine ahnung habt


----------



## Tau3r (9. Oktober 2005)

??? was hast du denn für probleme bitte und wann hab ich bitte bla bla gesagt wenn du was zitieren willst dann auch das was ich wirklich gesagt hab und das war kein bla bla sondern ernst gemeinte tipps isj a nich jeder flatlander wie du


----------



## derFisch (9. Oktober 2005)

flatpro is street, ok? und denk doch bitte mal nach...


----------



## clickclack (9. Oktober 2005)

aggro berlin


----------



## Hertener (9. Oktober 2005)

Poser


----------



## der Digge (9. Oktober 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> flatpro is street, ok? und denk doch bitte mal nach...


flatpro is rennfahrer


----------



## UrbanJumper (9. Oktober 2005)

Tau3r schrieb:
			
		

> bla bla  bla bla


kannste ma still sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tau3r (9. Oktober 2005)

naja bin immerhin der einzige der hier topic bezogene sachen schreibt und nicht irgendwas anderes


----------



## Flatpro (10. Oktober 2005)

falsche tipps sin schlimmer als rumgespamme.....
@ hertener... jaja poser... alles klar, kennst mich ja soo gut....
@ click clack ähm, bitte was fürn dreck?
@ tauer nochma.. schließ ma nich von meinem nick auf das was ich fahre....


----------



## Hertener (10. Oktober 2005)

@ Flatpro

Wenn Du Dir den Schuh anziehst, bitte.


----------



## Flatpro (10. Oktober 2005)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> @ Flatpro
> 
> Wenn Du Dir den Schuh anziehst, bitte.


wtf u want?poser sin leute duie nur labern un nix können.....
will damit jetz nich sagen, dass ich ja sooo toll fahre, aber ähem, wie gesagt du kenns mich nich und unterlass einfach sone dummen mutmaßungen


----------



## Hertener (10. Oktober 2005)

Äh, ja. Tut mir leid, dass Du Dich angesprochen fühlst.


----------



## Jesus Freak (10. Oktober 2005)

Hier gehts zu wie im Kindergarten...
Wenn man sich mal die Diskussionen und Unterhaltungen in anderen Unterforen anschaut (Classic, SSP...), dann könnte man echt meinen, die BMXer sind bis auf 10% alle geistig unterbelichtet.   
Kommt mal wieder runter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tau3r (10. Oktober 2005)

mein tipp is nich falsch


----------



## clickclack (10. Oktober 2005)

vom einer springen soll auch was bringen


----------



## Flatpro (10. Oktober 2005)

Tau3r schrieb:
			
		

> mein tipp is nich falsch


...
5buchstaben


----------



## UrbanJumper (10. Oktober 2005)

Tau3r schrieb:
			
		

> blablabla


hä?


----------



## derFisch (10. Oktober 2005)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> hä?


blablabla!


----------



## anulu (10. Oktober 2005)

ja wie jetz?


----------



## evil_rider (10. Oktober 2005)

chatroom? icq?


----------



## Flatpro (10. Oktober 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> chatroom? icq?


ausverkauft


----------



## Stimpy (11. Oktober 2005)

Jesus Freak schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gehts zu wie im Kindergarten...
> Wenn man sich mal die Diskussionen und Unterhaltungen in anderen Unterforen anschaut (Classic, SSP...), dann könnte man echt meinen, die BMXer sind bis auf 10% alle geistig unterbelichtet.
> Kommt mal wieder runter!


    
Das schlimme ist, dass Du leider so recht hast...  



			
				Tau3r schrieb:
			
		

> mein tipp is nich falsch


Ich find Deinen Tipp super! Damit kann jeder auch was anfangen 
Weil "üben, üben, üben" hilft nem Anfänger auch nicht weiter, wenn der nicht mal weiß was er üben soll...  


*@Flatpro:
*
so cool wie du dich fühlst, finde ich dich gar nicht    
(..bevor jetzt wieder so´n oller Spruch von Dir kommt. Ich verar*** dich nur a bißal, für den flachen Witz von s.o.    )


Stimpy


----------



## derFisch (11. Oktober 2005)

ernsthaft mal: Bunnyhop wird nich von jetz auf gelich höher. Der reift mit der Zeit! Wenn du einmal den Ansatz gefunden hast und nen kleinen Bunnyhop kannst, fehlt eigentlich nur Übung, um höher zu kommen. Der Thread hier bringt deshalb imo gar nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (11. Oktober 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> ernsthaft





			
				$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> Der reift mit der Zeit!


----------



## derFisch (11. Oktober 2005)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

>



du hast irgendwie ähnlichkeit mitm knibbel


----------



## UrbanJumper (11. Oktober 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> du hast irgendwie ähnlichkeit mitm knibbel


das haste jetzt persönlich genommen um mit sowas gleich drauf zu hauen ne


----------



## derFisch (12. Oktober 2005)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> das haste jetzt persönlich genommen um mit sowas gleich drauf zu hauen ne


neeeee


----------



## Flatpro (12. Oktober 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> Der reift mit der Zeit!


wie son alter gammliger stinkender käse


----------



## derFisch (12. Oktober 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> wie son alter gammliger stinkender käse



Nein! wie Wein


----------



## Flatpro (12. Oktober 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> Nein! wie Wein


----------



## GizzZ (12. Oktober 2005)

ich finds voll lustig das alles hier


----------

